# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Giúp mình sử dụng file ISO

## hoahongden

*mình có down 1 số video từ mạng về nhưng khi giải nén ra nó ở dạng file iso mình ko biết làm thế nào để dùng nó trên máy tính trực tiếp mà ko phải ghi ra đĩa
chỉ giúp mình với
thank bạn!*

----------


## hoanganh1

khi down về một là nó ở dạng nén rar .hai là nó ở dạng iso .khi nối lại nó sẽ ở dạng iso

muốn mở nó ra xem thì ra lại mở lại bằng winrar .khi mở sẽ thấy file của nó ở dạng nguyên gốc , hoặc có chứa đuôi exe. vậy là mở nó ra thôi .với đuôi exe thì kích chuột mở bình thường .còn nếu nhạc ở dạng đuôi nào thì mở bằng chương trình hỗ trợ đuôi đó 

chúc bạn thành công !

----------


## baloenglish.2015

hic file đuôi là iso bạn ơi, chứ ko phải là đuôi exe

bình thường cái này phải ghi ra đĩa mới xem đc, bây giờ mình ko muốn ghi ra đĩa mà muỗn xem luôn trên máy thì làm thế nào vậy

----------


## vftravel

> hic file đuôi là iso bạn ơi, chứ ko phải là đuôi exe
> 
> bình thường cái này phải ghi ra đĩa mới xem đc, bây giờ mình ko muốn ghi ra đĩa mà muỗn xem luôn trên máy thì làm thế nào vậy


+ mình biết mà ! thế nên mình mới bảo bạn mở lại nó bằng winrar .bên trong nó sẽ có chứa dạng exe .lúc đó bạn sẽ mở được .chuột phải vào file iso .open with winrar

----------


## dtbaongoc0

[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] bạn dùng chương trình tạo ổ đĩa cd/dvd ảo. bạn có thể dùng chương trình alcoho 120% để sử dụng file đó hoặc chương trình ultra iso cũng được. rất nhiều chương trình xử lí file đó. bạn có thể search trên mạng để tải về.

----------


## nguyenle

bạn có thể dùng wincdemu ( nhỏ gọn 450 kb) để mount các file *.iso thành một ổ đĩa ảo trong windows explorer chỉ với thao tác nhấp đúp chuột vào file *.iso, nhấp đúp một lần nữa để unmount hoặc click phải chuột vào ổ đĩa ảo chọn eject.
download tại đây: http://www.brothersoft.com/d.php?so...ft.com/mp3_audio/audio_tools/wincdemu-3.0.exe

chúc bạn vui.

----------


## tungover

với file iso theo mình chỉ cần chọn mở với winrar là ok! extract cũng dùng winrar.

----------


## noithatquangvinh

nếu là file *.iso thì có thể dùng phần mềm alcohol120% để tạo ổ đĩa ảo & sử dụng. nếu có gì thắc mắc thì liên hệ mình nhé:
y!m: changcodon_hacker
mail: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------

